

GPU "supercomputers" provoke call to improve password security - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-10963967

======
cperciva
Alternatively, we could all use scrypt.

The nice thing about proving limits on what can be done with custom silicon is
that you automatically have limits on any future CPUs/GPUs/Physics offload
engines/etc.

